# [H0] Small layout



## Christian (Oct 30, 2021)

Hello Happy and Unhappy modelers !
I built this little H0 layout (5'3" x 3'8"). As I just want to see my train rolling, I'm very pleased with the result so far. A few pictures are better than a thousand words. Have fun !


----------



## Christian (Oct 30, 2021)

The train is too heavy for just one diesel. So I put more power on it (and a few cars too).


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Ha, now that's a tail chaser! 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

vette-kid said:


> Ha, now that's a tail chaser!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk



, Captain Obvious!  Good one, though.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

vette-kid said:


> Ha, now that's a tail chaser!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


You took the thought right out of my mind. I hope it doesn't get very hot there because the thermal expansion will have the head engine turn into a pusher.
LeRoy


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Hey, sometimes it does the heart good to see trains go around. I'm guilty of doing it on my little test oval from time to time. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

vette-kid said:


> Hey, sometimes it does the heart good to see trains go around. I'm guilty of doing it on my little test oval from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Yes, it does! I have deliberately run two trains end chasing each other until one catches up and then it becomes one...


----------



## Christian (Oct 30, 2021)

Many thanks for all your replies folks !


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Round and round she goes she'll never stop since there is no reason to... But if it make _*you*_ happy, that's all that matters, it's your railroad.


----------

